# Hornets nationally televised...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

_NATIONAL TV EXPOSURE: The NBA said the Hornets will make their first appearance of the season on national television when they host the Memphis Grizzlies on ESPN on March 31 at 7 p.m. at the Ford Center. 

The game between the Washington Wizards and Houston Rockets will no longer be televised. _ 



Would have been nice to had been nationally televised in the New Orleans Arena on 3/8 vs. the Lakers. First pro sports event since Hurricane Katrina.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

well that is good news. i don't see why it is just now going to be the first game for us to be nationally televised.. i'd like to see that more often. it's no wonder we're overlooked when it comes to being a solid team, nobody has seen the hornets actually play...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I've really been wondering if this might happen.It's almost shocking that they can put a game on the network that doesn't have Duncan.Kobe,Lebron,AI or Shaq in it.Seems to me like every single nationally televised game has had about one of a half dozen teams in it...All of them with a superstar they can hype no matter how crappy the actual matchup is.Then they match up the Knicks against a good team and put that on ESPN or TNT like both games between the Pistons and the Knicks...Like anyone gives a crap about Larry Brown and the latest episode of As the Knicks Turn.I'd rather have a good game than a game that some adman can hype well.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> I've really been wondering if this might happen.It's almost shocking that they can put a game on the network that doesn't have Duncan.Kobe,Lebron,AI or Shaq in it.Seems to me like every single nationally televised game has had about one of a half dozen teams in it...All of them with a superstar they can hype no matter how crappy the actual matchup is.Then they match up the Knicks against a good team and put that on ESPN or TNT like both games between the Pistons and the Knicks...Like anyone gives a crap about Larry Brown and the latest episode of As the Knicks Turn.I'd rather have a good game than a game that some adman can hype well.


I agree Diable. It's a shame they've taken this long. They probably all thought the Hornets would suck this year like they did last year and no one would want to see them nationally. Glad they are being proved wrong. :biggrin: 

In a recently released article supposedly a lot of the national media will be at the 3/8 game in New Orleans but it won't be on t.v.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im happy for the hornets and all, but boooooooooooo!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> im happy for the hornets and all, but boooooooooooo!


So if you're happy, why the booooo's? :laugh: Are they taking your game off t.v?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Yay now I get to see Stud Chris Paul, I am truly happy for those of the New Orleans community and I wish you well.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Yay now I get to see Stud Chris Paul, I am truly happy for those of the New Orleans community and I wish you well.



Thanks a lot Sixerfanforlife!


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Yay now I get to see Stud Chris Paul, I am truly happy for those of the New Orleans community and I wish you well.


classy post..

and i couldn't agree with you more Diable.. my thoughts exactly.

...dont boo!! :cheers:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Classy? I can do better then that, lol just kidding. But I love what Chris Paul has done, he is an MVP candidate. How many wins did this team have, 21 maybe? 18? I didn't check the NOK stat sheet out, but I'm sure it was pretty thin. THIS GUY IS PHENEOMONAL!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TheChampion said:


> classy post..
> 
> and i couldn't agree with you more Diable.. my thoughts exactly.
> 
> ...dont boo!! :cheers:


ive actually wanted to see chris paul play all season, but couldnt they made a lakers game they got rid of.


edit: or nationally televise a rockets/hornets game. im cool with that too.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

As long as you see your Rockets, your totally selfish! I've been waiting for the moment to see Paul.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Classy? I can do better then that, lol just kidding. But I love what Chris Paul has done, he is an MVP candidate. How many wins did this team have, 21 maybe? 18? I didn't check the NOK stat sheet out, but I'm sure it was pretty thin. THIS GUY IS PHENEOMONAL!


Yes, the Hornets went 18-64 last season. Last year at this time the Hornets were 13-45. I give most of the credit to Paul. He's been great and he's turned David West into something that we never thought we'd see. :banana:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> _NATIONAL TV EXPOSURE: The NBA said the Hornets will make their first appearance of the season on national television when they host the Memphis Grizzlies on ESPN on March 31 at 7 p.m. at the Ford Center.
> 
> The game between the Washington Wizards and Houston Rockets will no longer be televised. _
> 
> ...


i'm happy, Hornets deserve some Nat TV time


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

TheChampion said:


> classy post..
> 
> and i couldn't agree with you more Diable.. my thoughts exactly.
> 
> ...dont boo!! :cheers:


I WISH NEW ORLEANS AND THE GULF COAST WELL! :biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> I WISH NEW ORLEANS AND THE GULF COAST WELL! :biggrin:


Thanks for the well wishes TheBigDonut!


----------

